# What are other overclock tools other than RivaTuner?



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

Im using a nVidia Forceware 195.39 and the current RivaTuner 2.24c does not support the driver


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to play around with "coolbits" worked for all nvidia vid cards..
Do some research on it, ie google....:grin:


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

You can always use what NVIDIA provides for you: NVIDIA System Tools

Or ATITool, which also works for NVIDIA cards.


----------



## Tosinv (Dec 1, 2009)

MSI After Burner works on all most all cards

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

I am currently playing around with Nvidia system tools to OC my card... It will not let me load saved profiles though... locks my computer up every time. Anyone know why this might be? As of now I have to open the Nvidia panel and set the clocks manually every time I go to play a game... would be great if I could get my saved profiles to load without the locking up... any help?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try evga precision, it loads saved profiles without any issues for me.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.5.1-download-2112.html 

You can also download a newer version from evga, if you're registered there.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you... i'm off to work now but will try it out later and post on how it went.


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

Great tool... It will let me load profiles with ease. Only thing is... how do I set it to load up automatically on boot up? The FAQ says I can do it by clicking "Apply at windows start up" but I do not have that option... I only have "Start with windows" Which just starts the program but doesn't load the profile. It just starts the program with my default clocks. Any idea as to why I don't have the apply at windows start up option?

Version History: EVGA Precision v1.9.0 (01-13-2010) ... is the version I am running


----------



## xSLIMx (Dec 3, 2009)

lol, nevermind. I was so busy looking for it in the advanced options menu that I failed to see what was right in front of my face... Like I said... great tool, simple interface and very easy to use. I would suggest it! Thanks again


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Almost too easy to use eh. I use it more for the fan speed than anything else, while running [email protected]


----------

